# Samsung LN46A650 wiselink movies?



## wskypapa (Sep 5, 2010)

Is it possible to enable the wiselink USB input to be able to play movies on a Samsung LN46A650? I believe the model 750 had this option, is there a setting within the service menu to enable this feature? Or perhaps a firmware upgrade, although, I would be hesitant to upgrade to any firmware that wasn't made for this model.

Thanks.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

My understanding was that the 650 had this feature. I would contact Samsung customer support to confirm whether or not this is so.


----------

